# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Eheim Classic 2211 external canister filter

## benny

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone is interested in Eheim's classic 2211 external canister filter.

We are able to arrange for this filter to be available to our members if there are sufficient interest. Detail specifications can be found here.

In addtion, we are also able to arrange for the custom support/base for this unit.



Estimated price for the unit should be around S$90. Seems like it's priced almost similar to Eheim's 2213 canister filter.

If there are sufficient interest, we will take orders and make arrangements for these to be available to you guys.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Ok. Looks like there is no interest in this little fella. We'll shelf the plans for this one.

Cheers,

----------


## brianclaw

Wonderful... I just got back from Bangkok and missed this post... What would the voltage for the filter have been? 110V? 220V?

----------


## hjbyeo

Benny, interested ler.

But I have never seen it in person. How small is this unit? Can post pix? Like in comparison to 501?

----------


## benny

All equipment that we explore would be 220V unless otherwise state.

Picture comparison with the Eden 501..... possible. I happen to have both units at the moment. Let me find a digital camera to take some pictures.

Cheers,

----------


## brianclaw

hjbyeo: It's a small canister, quite cute. It's roughly 3/4 the size of the Eheim 2213. I saw it in Bangkok and asked the shop keeper if she would sell me hers, but she declined.

----------


## joe

> Picture comparison with the Eden 501..... possible. I happen to have both units at the moment. Let me find a digital camera to take some pictures.
> 
> Cheers,


hey benny, got the pic for the size comparison?  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## benny

> hey benny, got the pic for the size comparison?


Of course..... As promised...



Cheers,

----------


## joe

wah looks mighty cute ... what size tubes is the 2211 using? 8/12mm??

----------


## benny

> wah looks mighty cute ... what size tubes is the 2211 using? 8/12mm??


Yes. It's using 9/12 mm on the output. 12/16 mm on the input. Might be selling my unit. Watch for it in Buy/Sell if interested. Too many filters at home.

Cheers,

----------


## hjbyeo

Benny, reserve your unit for me!!!

----------


## joe

A review by another of our local forums  :Grin:   :Grin:  
Eheim 2211 review by Petfrd.com

----------


## benny

> A review by another of our local forums   http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18622


Where's the review? 

Cheers,

----------


## joe

Click the link provided  :Smug:   :Smug:

----------


## benny

> Click the link provided


No reviews. Only a few pictures.

----------


## joe

Heheee it says stay tuned for more reviews and updates  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> Heheee it says stay tuned for more reviews and updates


oh...shall we do a review also?  :Grin:  

But seriously, would you be interested to do a review for the Eden 501?

Cheers,

----------


## joe

> But seriously, would you be interested to do a review for the Eden 501?
> 
> Cheers,


no can do ... very busy with new 5ft tank!!! hehehehhee  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------

